# All Development Academy functions cancelled through April 30th



## Justherefortheride (Mar 12, 2020)

U.S. Soccer Development Academy
					






					www.ussoccerda.com
				




The damage being done by the paranoia and hysteria regarding this virus is much greater than the virus itself.   Facts are helpful.  Deaths from Flu this season 45-50K.  Deaths from Coronavirus  4-5 K.   Yes, it is still early but washing hands and covering your mouth when coughing goes a long way.


----------



## jellybelly71 (Mar 12, 2020)

The aggressive measures taken against COVID-19 in China and S. Korea have turned things around for those countries. Spain took less aggressive measures and is suffering some serious consequences. Thus far we have adopted Spain-like measures. I hope you are correct in your assessment that we are overreacting. Lets touch base in a couple weeks.


----------

